

Device allegedly jams Google Glass wifi access - illdave
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/find-and-ban-glassholes-with-this-artists-google-glass-detector/

======
yebyen
"He sees it as no different from cell phone jammers, which have been adopted
in many schools, libraries, and government buildings."

Except it is actually illegal to block cell phone frequencies, right? Since
cell phone jamming is pretty much indiscriminate and blocks every cell phone
using targeted frequencies within range? And since cell phones are part of the
whole emergency response and 911 network... so, actually nothing at all like
cell phone jammers.

This detects specifically MAC ranges used by Glass and targets only those,
with a Wi-Fi disconnect exploit. Comparing it to a cell phone jammer is like
comparing a scalpel to a machete.

~~~
axaxs
Correct - in the USA at least, it is illegal to have or use cell phone
jamming. I know of no library or school that could or even would use one due
to reasons you've mentioned.

